# Little Backcountry Giveaway



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So we're doing a little giveaway on the site in conjunction with MTN Approach and figured I'd give you all a heads up. So if you have Instagram and are in the market for a new shovel, probe, t shirt, and hoodie this might be up your alley. 

Here's the full outline The Backcountry Bullshit Giveaway «


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheap ass's, why not throw a transponder in there? Kidding of course, really cool to see a giveaway from BA. Good shit.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i need a new


blunted_nose said:


> receiver


 too, my carol king records have been sounding like ish lately.

just giving you shit blunted

that mountain approach system is legit, wish it wasnt so expensive. (i put my first split kit together for under $200 (board binders skins volie kit and poles). new ideas in back country gear is always welcome in my opinion. I think the split community has been a little harsh on these guys. BC snowboarders unite!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

walove said:


> i need a new too, my carol king records have been sounding like ish lately.
> 
> just giving you shit blunted
> 
> that mountain approach system is legit, wish it wasnt so expensive. (i put my first split kit together for under $200 (board binders skins volie kit and poles). new ideas in back country gear is always welcome in my opinion. I think the split community has been a little harsh on these guys. BC snowboarders unite!


I want a MTNOPS system just so I can by a grassroots snurfer for early season. Would be way better than post holing for carrying a split on your back for the ride down.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

walove said:


> i need a new too, my carol king records have been sounding like ish lately.
> 
> just giving you shit blunted
> 
> that mountain approach system is legit, wish it wasnt so expensive. (i put my first split kit together for under $200 (board binders skins volie kit and poles). new ideas in back country gear is always welcome in my opinion. I think the split community has been a little harsh on these guys. BC snowboarders unite!


I think it has it's place in the backcountry world. A step above snowshoes, and a step below splits. The price point on this is the real problem as you mention.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry to burst you guys' bubble but the mt approach system is a complete joke. 

- its $700.

- it weighs 9 lbs, the same as a solid snowboard. a split only weighs 14lbs with skins. with this system you are carrying the extra weight of a snowboard on the up and the down; you're bootpacking up steeps with the weight of both.

- by dumbass buddy bought a pair and one of the hinges shattered about 2 miles his second tour just from the cold and them sucking dick (20-25 degrees)

guy have been making split noboards with more packable bindings for the up that just go inside your pack for the down...

mt approach is not a legit piece of serious backcountry gear and the price is just a stupid assraping. take their money tho - nothing wrong with that! :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Price Point is my big issue with it. Why spend that much instead of buying a factory split. In the $300-$400 range, then you might have something. I haven't heard of failures with the system. Your story is the first I've seen. Not that I have been watching them all that closely either. I ride splits...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i feel bad for the mtn approach guys, corey smith the inventor has been helping stoke snowboarders for a long time. Every time they post something up on the net a bunch of split boarders jump down there throat. their is not enough backcountry snowboarders for us to start hating on each other. I like the idea and it would have been killer five years ago before all this new split gear came out. I have a big quiver of boards and the more backcountry i ride the less i get to use them. makes sense for an all day jump session, or yo yo terrain with lots of features, and no board terrain. They just priced themselves out of the market. I bought my sled for $350 dont think im spending that much on skis. 

i was touring last year an ran into a guy on shorty approach skis, maybe 3ft max, with skins on the bottom. Looked like just the tip of some fatty pow skis, with skins permently fixed to the bottom. used sparks to tour and had pucks on a solid board for the ride down.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

walove said:


> i feel bad for the mtn approach guys, corey smith the inventor has been helping stoke snowboarders for a long time. Every time they post something up on the net a bunch of split boarders jump down there throat. their is not enough backcountry snowboarders for us to start hating on each other. I like the idea and it would have been killer five years ago before all this new split gear came out. I have a big quiver of boards and the more backcountry i ride the less i get to use them. makes sense for an all day jump session, or yo yo terrain with lots of features, and no board terrain. They just priced themselves out of the market. I bought my sled for $350 dont think im spending that much on skis.
> 
> i was touring last year an ran into a guy on shorty approach skis, maybe 3ft max, with skins on the bottom. Looked like just the tip of some fatty pow skis, with skins permently fixed to the bottom. used sparks to tour and had pucks on a solid board for the ride down.


That guys name wasn't Nico by any chance was it?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am not saying I would ever spend that kind of money. The Grassroots boards look like a ton of fun and you can't really split them. I would love to come up with a way to easily go up to ride one down in the early season.

How does the Powder Shark not look like a blast? 
Boards | Grassroots Powdersurfing


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

walove said:


> i feel bad for the mtn approach guys, corey smith the inventor has been helping stoke snowboarders for a long time. Every time they post something up on the net a bunch of split boarders jump down there throat. their is not enough backcountry snowboarders for us to start hating on each other..


might have something to do with the fact that their online presence (at splitboard.com) has been borderline hostile and absolutely unreasonably dismissive of splitboarding as a whole.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The "splitboarding sucks" attitude they first went after definitely got them on the bad side. :laugh:


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That guys name wasn't Nico by any chance was it?


Don't remember his name, it was on momorial day weekend last spring at bridger (3ft of new snow in late may). Skinny OG guy with a shaved/bald head. He was hauling ass on the approach and caught up to me at the top of the pk chair. We did a couple finger laps together and he had me and the dog photo slut for him. His skis were custom made.


The anti split stuff was a bit off putting, they even had a video titled "keep it together". They should have approched the marketing as an addition to the quiver not a split replacememt. Most splitters I know are gear hoars, a lot of cheap dirtbags too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Definitely not Nico then you'd recognize that fat Chilean bastard in a heart beat.


----------

